# Caird & Rayner, London, July 2011



## Lady_Croft (Jul 16, 2011)

Had my eyes on this place for a while 
Access was amusing, at early dawn decided to climb in just as a police car drives pass for a second time - amazed how they didn't see me. 

Inside it is a lot bigger than it looks, comprising of two buildings merging into each other while extending to the canal that runs along the back. 
It has two storeys with a basement, comprising a ground-floor warehouse and first-floor sail-makers' loft, very nice!

~ Bit of history
It is a 'rare surviving' former sail makers and ship chandlers warehouse, built in 1869 by William Cubitt & Company.
In 1889 the building was acquired by Caird and Rayner, designers and manufacturers of steam pumps. 
They were also engineers and coppersmiths who specialised in the design and manufacturer of sea water distilling plant for supplying boilers
and drinking water on Royal Navy vessels, Cunard liners, cargo ships and oil tankers.

It is one of the last surviving sail-makers and chandlers' warehouses in London's Dockland; the only other example is in West India Dock Road
- Tower Hamlets which survives less completely.

The site then became a car garage for a while but appears rather empty at the moment. The ground floor however still looks in active use of some kind. 

The rear is Grade II listed with future plans to convert certain parts in flats.

On with the photos
~ enjoy

From the front






The rear





Air






























Random light left on - indicating the place is still in use





















































































Tomb Raider


----------



## manof2worlds (Jul 16, 2011)

Great set of pics - love the location.


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> Great set of pics - love the location.



Seconded, it looks like a great place.


----------



## Winch It In (Jul 16, 2011)

Very impressive sized block 'n' tackle, Great find.


----------



## urbanisle (Jul 16, 2011)

Great find, i do like the last picture. Made me smile


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 16, 2011)

Great location and report


----------



## DrThompson (Jul 17, 2011)

Was Lara just passing through?


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not a lover of iindustrial sites normally but that place is pretty cool. Mind you, with a VW camper and another vehicle sitting there "going begging" I wonder when the scrotes will appear and damge the reputation of urbex even more. Great pix... M and T


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 17, 2011)

Loved them, what a great place and so beautiful in a urban wierd sort of way....The arched windows are something else....


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 17, 2011)

People ask me on a daily basis why I like derelict locations. I'd like to have a set of photos like this to hand to just say "LOOK!" 
Amazing location. You should be well chuffed with this set. 
I'm already looking forward to the next lot!


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 18, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> Great set of pics - love the location.



Cheers I'd had my eyes on the place for a while


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 18, 2011)

urbanisle said:


> Great find, i do like the last picture. Made me smile



 always fun to add a little extra to explores


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 18, 2011)

DrThompson said:


> Was Lara just passing through?



Aye, although I'm sure she'll reapppear again soon


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 18, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> I'm not a lover of iindustrial sites normally but that place is pretty cool. Mind you, with a VW camper and another vehicle sitting there "going begging" I wonder when the scrotes will appear and damge the reputation of urbex even more. Great pix... M and T



Yeah, the site is used quite reguarly so hopefully stuff will be alright.



Acebikerchick said:


> Loved them, what a great place and so beautiful in a urban wierd sort of way....The arched windows are something else....



I know, they were one of my favourite parts 



UrbanX said:


> People ask me on a daily basis why I like derelict locations. I'd like to have a set of photos like this to hand to just say "LOOK!"
> Amazing location. You should be well chuffed with this set.
> I'm already looking forward to the next lot!



Thank you !


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah, just my sort of place. Fantastic! 
Love the Lara shot.
Good stuff, Lady C.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Ah, just my sort of place. Fantastic!
> Love the Lara shot.
> Good stuff, Lady C.



Cheers Foxy Lady


----------



## Lozza88 (Aug 1, 2011)

These photos are great!

Where did you find out the background information on this building and about it being listed?\


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 2, 2011)

Lozza88 said:


> Where did you find out the background information on this building and about it being listed?\



Hi Lozza. This is a great site for finding info about listed buildings. 

http://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/


----------



## Woofem (Aug 2, 2011)

who cares about the other pics, the last 1 is awesome 








just joking, as always ms, lovely pictures


----------



## Lady_Croft (Aug 3, 2011)

Lozza88 said:


> These photos are great!
> 
> Where did you find out the background information on this building and about it being listed?\



GREATER LONDON INDUSTRIAL ARCHAEOLOGY SOCIETY website also had useful info


----------



## Lady_Croft (Aug 3, 2011)

Dealiest Catch said:


> who cares about the other pics, the last 1 is awesome
> 
> just joking, as always ms, lovely pictures



Cheers Dealiest Catch


----------



## Lozza88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------

